
Chrome Developer Tools – Easy Web Debugging You Need to Know - dirkstrauss
https://dirkstrauss.com/chrome-developer-tools-easy-web-debugging/
======
dreen
Another extremely useful feature is Network latency modifier. You should
always test every website on at least a 3G connection, and make sure users can
see important parts of your site in reasonable time.

For advanced users, you should NEVER use the Network latency modifier in
Chrome, and use something like Network Link Conditioner on Mac. This is
because Chrome applies the modifier after all the packets have arrived
normally at the client, so testing things like HTTP/2 resource prioritisation
becomes a problem.

~~~
extra88
Do you know if Firefox's Network Throttling feature works the same as
Chrome's?

~~~
dreen
Sorry but I don't know. If you need to be certain, don't use it.

------
patrickas
hey @dirkstrauss The leading image in the article is an unnecessarily huge 22
megabytes png image that can be resized and converted to jpeg without any
noticeable loss of quality.

~~~
frankzander
The right kinda guy you want to hire as webdeveloper

------
xutopia
Good thing there was the developer tool to change the URL of those images
showing off the actions. They were 22 pixels high making them impossible to
understand.

------
frankzander
Nothing new showed here. It's the same stuff which can done with firefox
devtools for internet centuries. Just use Firefox because you don't want to
have a Google bug watching you surfing ... don't you? ;)

~~~
verletx64
Chrome’s ability to dig into frames when debugging web-sockets is something I
haven’t seen in Firefox mind you.

------
fandango
I got another great tip for you if you are using Chrome Developer Tools: Click
in the URL bar, type firefox.com enter and press the big Download Now button.
You will feel less violated!

------
bockmary7
Wow great article. Didn't know we could do so much with Chrome Developer
Tools.

~~~
gcb0
very basic and available in Firefox too. heck, except the drag and drop
(really...) all that is available since IE dev tools addon I guess (which
started all that)

~~~
Etheryte
Seconded, this article only brings out the most basic functionality that's
been available for a very, very long time in a number of browsers. Not really
sure why it's on the frontpage.

